# Nissan Almera 2005 Diesel thermostat replacement



## crmpicco (May 18, 2017)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a video somewhere with a step-by-step to replace a thermostat on a Nissan Almera 2005 diesel?

I am keen to give this a go myself if I can get access to it without stripping out other parts.

Cheers.


----------

